# GBP denominated trading account



## pominoz (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi,
I have some GBP to invest but with the current exchange rate I don't fancy bringing them to Australia. Could anyone make a suggestion as to how I could open a low cost GBP denominated trading account to invest in a few things like ETFs?
Any ideas gratefully received as the UK Brokers won't touch me as I live in Australia!
Thank you.


----------

